# Bootscreen & BIOS auf falschem Monitor



## Retrofunk (28. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem einen zweiten Monitor zugelegt, dieser steht hochkant neben meinem Hauptmonitor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Bootvorgang wird nur der Zweitmonitor angesprochen, erst nachdem Windows 10 komplett geladen hat, erscheint das Bild auch auf dem Hauptmonitor.

Der Hauptmonitor, ein Asus ROG Swift PG278Q, ist per Displayport angeschlossen.
Der Zweitmonitor, ein Dell UltraSharp U2414H, ist mittels HDMI angeschlossen.

Beide Monitore hängen an meiner GTX 970.

In sämtlichen Systemeinstellungen ist der Hauptmonitor auch als primäres Anzeigegerät gelistet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider konnte ich im BIOS auch keine Option finden, einen primären Monitor festzulegen. Ich besitze das Asus MAXIMUS Hero VII.

Über Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Grüße


----------



## HisN (28. August 2015)

Schalte SecureBoot an und CSM aus, und schon macht das DP das Bild. 
Wenn Dein Windows kein SecureBoot kann startet es dann nur nicht mehr 

Das das nix  mit dem Treiber und den Windows Einstellungen zu tun hat, dürfte Dir selbst klar sein, im BIOS haben die nix zu melden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. August 2015)

Einfach die Monitore an der Grafikkarte umstecken


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Einfach die Monitore an der Grafikkarte umstecken


Nen PG278Q mit HDMI anschliessen?
Aber beide mittels DP würde gehen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. August 2015)

Achso hab gar nicht gesehen wie er sie angeschlossen hat  ich hab meine 2 per dvi angeschlossen und hatte das selbe Problem. Ein umstecken der Monitore hat das Problem gelöst, aber das ist hier natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Retrofunk (28. August 2015)

SecureBoot war bereits aktiviert, CSM ist ebenfalls aktiviert, möchte ich es deaktivieren, erhalte ich folgende Meldung, bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das für mich kritisch werden könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den PCI-E Slots stecken lediglich die GPU sowie Soundkarte, sämtliche Festplatten sind per SATA angeschlossen.

Umstecken ist leider nicht, meine Asus Strix GTX 970 hat jeweils nur einen DP & HDMI Port.


----------



## HisN (28. August 2015)

Du wirst doch merken ob Dein Windows noch bootet oder nicht 
Ist es eine UEFI-Installation, dann wird Win7/8/10 booten.
Ist es eine MBR-Installation, dann wird es nicht mehr booten.

Auf jeden Fall aber, wird es den Bios-Post auf den DP-Bildschirm schieben.
Musst halt wissen was Dir wichtiger ist.
Der Post oder Dein Windows. Du hast es in der Hand. 
Im Notfall ist halt falscher Monitor oder Windows-Neu-Installation angesagt. 
Ausprobieren kostet 60 Sekunden. Warum macht ihr euch bei sowas immer so krumm? *g*


----------



## Retrofunk (28. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> oder Windows-Neu-Installation angesagt.



Genau wegen solchen Aussagen 

Die Festplatte, auf der Windows installiert ist, ist offensichtlich ein MBR-Datenträger (in der Datenträgerverwaltung wird angeboten, ihn zu einem GPT-Datenträger zu konvertieren).


----------



## HisN (28. August 2015)

Ist ein entweder oder. Du musst doch wissen wie wichtig Dir Dein Post-Screen ist, und Du müsstest auch wissen wie Du Dein Windows installiert hast. Ist ja schließlich Dein Ding.

Und das umstellen im Bios macht die Windows-Installation nicht unbrauchbar. Sie bootet nur nicht. Zurückstellen. Alles beim alten. 60 Sekunden.


----------



## Retrofunk (28. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Und das umstellen im Bios macht die Windows-Installation nicht unbrauchbar



Na dann bin ich beruhigt  Konnte anfangs keinen Zusammenhang finden.

Habe es eben getestet, zwar strahlte mir das Mainboard Logo mit ungewohnt hoher Auflösung entgegen, beim Booten von Windows erhielt ich aber dann die folgende ernüchternde Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (28. August 2015)

Haha, siehste. Und schon biste ein Stück weiter.
Jetzt musste halt nur wissen was Dir wichtiger ist


----------

